# Yeast



## Aspera (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, I have many times used their champagne, montrochet and sherry yeasts. All are excellent products and the Pris de Mousse (sp?) blends well both as a yeast and a beverage. Two packages are a good idea for high gravity meads if you don't the yeast rehydrate first. Some of the Wyeast liquid strains are identical to Red Star yeasts. Try a blend of Montrochet and PDM for very dry meads, and a straight sherry or PDM for medium FG.

[ March 22, 2006, 05:21 PM: Message edited by: Aspera ]


----------

